# Steve Maskery jig.



## Digit (15 Jan 2009)

He lists it as a cheap Pocket Hole Jig.
Saw this in the Autumn 2005 edition of Good Woodworking and I thought if I asked Steve very nicely he might be willing to share it with the forum.

Roy.


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 Jan 2009)

Hi Roy
Hmm, 2005. That must be the one with the ski-slope sides? I still have it somewhere, but TBH, that was one of the also-rans. It worked OK, but it was unnecessarily complex. I was trying to emulate the curved pocket of the commercial machines, but it is simply not necessary and sometimes it was tricky to clamp.

But I'm happy to post a pic, 






If you are interested in a good, cheap, quick & easy PH jig, I would, instead, point you in the direction of the one I published in British Woodworking just a couple of issues ago. There are three jigs, actually, one for routing pockets in sheet materials, one for routing pockets in 3x1 and the like and one for drilling the clearance hole for the screw. Much more simple and provided that you use a standard guide bush, you don't have to make it for a particular router.






Nick has the copyright on that for a few more months yet, so your best bet is to email him for a back-issue (BW8) [email protected].

It's not quite as quick as using a Kreg, for example, but the great advantage of this kind of jig over the Kreg type is that the sideways-pulling action of the screw is greatly reduced. I won't say eliminated, but certainly greatly reduced, making assembly much less frustrating.

BTW, talking of BW, I have the privilege of seeing some of the upcoming material when Nick asks me to do illustrations. I have to say, Nick is attracting some very high-quality contributors and I'm not talking about myself here. There is some very nice work in the pipeline, very nice indeed.


----------



## Racers (16 Jan 2009)

Hi,

You had me going, I thought their was a jig for making Steve Maskerys :wink: 

Pete


----------



## lurker (16 Jan 2009)

Hopefully THAT jig was destroyed after the prototype was made :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 Jan 2009)

Yeah, yeah, very funny....
S


----------



## gidon (16 Jan 2009)

Roy
Also more details here:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/steve.mask ... et_jig.htm - very good Steve!
Ian Dalziel also did a pocket hole jig a few years back IIRC also in Good Woodworking too. I have that issue I think if you want it?
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## mailee (16 Jan 2009)

Damn! I thought it was another tennoning jig for the router there Steve.


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 Jan 2009)

Crikey, Gidon, I forgot that lot was there!

Mailee, wait 'til you see my latest tenon jig. It's the cherry on the icing of the cake made from bees knees and served with a puree of the dogs wotsits. 

I'm all ready to go with it except for my new website. That works on my PC but not on the web and I don't know why. It looks like Charley is away for a few days, so I'm waiting until he can tell me what I've done wrong. I hope it's something simple like Permissions, but I can't do any more just now. I'll keep you posted though!
S


----------



## Digit (16 Jan 2009)

Regrettably British Woodworking is not available locally but thanks for the info chaps.

Roy.


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Jan 2009)

Steve Maskery":1dywlsj7 said:


> Crikey, Gidon, I forgot that lot was there!
> 
> Mailee, wait 'til you see my latest tenon jig. It's the cherry on the icing of the cake made from bees knees and served with a puree of the dogs wotsits.
> 
> ...



A nice selection of work there Steve, some of which I've seen. Also impressed with the Studio Easel. To large for my little room, but clearly it does the job.


----------



## neilyweely (27 Jan 2009)

Benchwayze - Jigs at 6am? And I am reading it? Eeerrm.... not good, is it?

G'morin

Neil


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Jan 2009)

Hi Neil, 

Occasionally I get an attack of insomnia. Too early to start up machinery, too late to go back to bed, nowt on the telly and I can't be bothered to get stuck into a good book. Agreed... Sad innit!


----------

